# Louie, the Australian Cattle Dog



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

First day..




































At 10-11 weeks, I think?


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

Today, at 12 weeks














































Andddd, I'll just throw in a couple of Pocky.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

What an adorable little guy! I love ACDs.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

LOL was that blur in the bottom of the last pic him running by? LOL

its amazing that you got him to sit still long enough to get any pics, I never could get Josefina to sit still long enough when she was that age to get any non blurry pics of her which is why most of her pics are when she was older, but i have a few I'll have to find them on my photobucket.

he's every bit as cute as i thought he would be


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

Haha, yes, that was his ear.  

It was pretty difficult actually. Every time he sat down, I would try to snap a picture, only to have him get up again. Luckily, he lays/sits down a lot. He also rarely looks at the camera. >.<


After posting these pictures, I realized how much his fur has changed. He used to have a red splotch of fur near his butt (you can kind of see it in the picture before his 12 week old pictures begin), but it's gone now. ): I liked his butt splotch.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that is one cute puppy! And I like his name-- I was actually thinking about naming my next dog Louie after Louis CK. ;p


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe ... he is adorable!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

i think dogs dont like the unblinking eye of the camera lens or maybe its the fact they cant see our faces cuz the camera is obstructing it, there are a few theories on why dogs dont look at the camera.

take em while you can, cuz he wont be easy to tire out for long LOL, once he hits 4 months on is going to be the hard part. also their coat will change lots of times til they're a year old. Izze was really dark when she was a pup & she lightened as she got older.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I love his coat pattern!! He's so cute


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Some thing about ACD pups that makes them so cute , not to say that other pups are cute, but ACDs have something about them that makes them extra cute


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Aww cute pup.


----------



## holalife (Aug 15, 2012)

So cute!I like it.


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

Another update at 15 weeks.


One of his ears went floppy. 
































































And my favorite picture..


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... If you just look at his coat ... he reminds me of a baby deer! He is so pretty!


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

> he reminds me of a baby deer!


Haha, I know, right? Everybody comments on that.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

It's normal for the ears in pricked eared dogs to go a little crazy when they get close to or are going into the teething stage, something about the growth of the teeth & their cartilage... Weather it stands up or not doesn't matter... He's still super cute!!! 

How is he doing, has he hit the 'terrible teens' yet lol


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

What a cute pup!!!


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

> It's normal for the ears in pricked eared dogs to go a little crazy when they get close to or are going into the teething stage, something about the growth of the teeth & their cartilage... Weather it stands up or not doesn't matter... He's still super cute!!!
> 
> How is he doing, has he hit the 'terrible teens' yet lol


Yeah, his ears were back to normal today. It was funny while it lasted. 

And he's almost there. ): He's getting more energetic and taking less naps. In general, he's a pretty calm puppy, though. He likes to lay around a lot.


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

"Oh, hello. Welcome back."









I don't know if you can tell in this picture, but Louie's grown bigger than Pocky now.


















Rawrr









You can see his growth in this picture









Compared to this one from a few weeks ago









Despite his size, he still likes to lay in my lap









He's such a lazy pup. He'll lay down any chance he gets


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

His ears look gigantic. O.O









Random picture of his paw




































I love his eyelashes. One side is white and the other side is half white and half black.


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

He loves loves loves playing fetch.









He's reaching the awkward phase.






































We took the dogs to the park yesterday for some biking/walking. Needless to say, Pocky was tired afterwards.









Then we went back to my cousin's house.


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

Three nights ago...(sorry, it's so blurry)









Two nights ago...








We do put him on the larger side of the crate, but he always crawls over to the smaller side. 

Last night...









And doneee! Sorry for so many pictures.


----------

